# Anybody have a Fluid Dope stolen recently? CL add seems kinda shady...



## Electric-Mayhem

Hey,

I was browsing on Craigslist and saw this...

Fluid Play Kayak - Red

Seems kinda shady with the person not knowing much about the boat or kayaking. Just thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## j-jo-ber

This is the description on the ad: 

"This is a great kayak for play and any wave or hold. I used the kayak a few times but it is too small for me. It is in great condition but has a little scratch. Overall it looks brand new.

Please text or call if you are interested in buying it. Thanks!"

Plus the seller posted his address in Golden. I don't see what's sketching about this.


----------



## jmacn

Sketchy at 600 since fluid was selling them brand new for 375 a few years ago.


----------



## Jackganley8

m


----------



## Jackganley8

m


----------



## dirtbagkayaker

Why don't you just come out and ask him where he got it? This thread feels like witch hunt. People do stupid stuff all the time. So, running Gore in a play wouldn't be optimal. I seen it happen in a LL Biscuit. I could see why he would sell it if he ran the Gore. Just ask him. $5 says he has a receipt for $800 plus and he thinks $600 is fare.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem

I didn't intend it as a witchhunt, it just had signs of being sold by someone who doesn't know anything about kayaking and just looked up a few terms on the internet. After having delt with several stolen kayaks in the last few decades among other stolen things, it just seemed a little sketchy to me so I posted up to see if someone had one stolen.

Use that however you will.


----------



## DEA4boating

I once bought some Motocross gear from a guy who did the same thing, talked a good story, but when I went there, found out he bought all of it in a storage unit auction. All legal, but sucked for previous owner.


----------



## Jackganley8

You are right, the guy just came Back with all the evidence I needed, the boat is not stolen. I had some of my gear stolen this summer and jumped to conclusions hoping that it wouldn't happen to anyone else, especially with something as big as a boat


----------



## stuntsheriff

Whew


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## dirtbagkayaker

Electric-Mayhem said:


> Use that however you will.



I consider this type of action nothing more than fear mongering and witch hunting. You could have came out and contacted the seller like a man. But, you choose not to and posted up loosely based assumptions on a gut feeling with zero facts. Spreading rumors. You also contributed to the world wide web of deceptions and put the work of fact checking on someone else. Think about it. Don't let fear guide you! Don't go to the dark side.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem

Thanks for your input.... I'm sure I'll take it to heart or something.


----------



## Mut

How soft has the Buzz become? Gore is a play run. It is for play boats.


----------



## buckmanriver

I have never play boated gore.


----------



## DoubleYouEss

yet...


----------

